# عمليه القطع وتأثيرها فى الرايش



## eng.hamada adel (22 مايو 2011)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) 


تكوين الجذاذة ( الرايش )


يقوم حد القطع قبل فصل الرايش بضغط أجزاء المادة الواقعة أمام سطح الجرف أولاً , فينشأ عن ذلك شق يستمر تغلغل حد القطع فيه حتى يفصل أجزاء صغيرة من الرايش بواسطة تأثيره الاسفينى .
ويلاحظ أنه عندما تكون التغذية صغيرة ينتج سطح ناعم للشغلة , ويكون زمن التشغيل أطوال .
وتتحدد مساحة مقطع الرايش بقيمة عمق القطع وقيمة التغذية ويتوقف عمق القطع على شكل ومقاسات قطعة التشغيل .

العوامل التى تؤثر فى تكوين شكل الرايش :

1- خواص المعدن المقطوع .
2- شكل الحد القاطع .
3- سرعة القطع المناسبة .
4- مساحة مقطع الرايش .

سرعات القطع والتغذية لماكينات القطع

أهتم الباحثون فى علوم المعادن وتشغيلها بتحديد سرعات قطع المشغولات مختلفة الخامات واضعين فى أعتبارهم نوع الخامات المختلفة لأداة القطع , وبعد تجارب عديدة أمكن تسجيل جداول لسرعات القطع تحقق عناصر ثلاثة هى : 

أ‌- إنتاج المشغولات فى أقل زمن ممكن .
ب‌- الحصول على تشطيب للمشغولات أكثر جودة .
ت‌- الاحتفاظ بالحد القاطع لأداة القطع مدة تشغيل كبيرة .

وتعرف سرعة القطع للمعادن بطول الرايش المزال بالمتر فى الدقيقة الواحدة .
وتعتمد سرعة القطع على عناصر عدة أهمها : 

1- نوع الخامة المصنع منها أداة القطع :

الخامات المصنع منها أدوات القطع وهى كثيرة نذكر منها الخامات شائعة الاستخدام وهى :
أ‌- صلب السرعات العالية .
ب‌- صلب النيكل كروم .
ت‌- اللقم الكربيدية ( الفدية ) .
ويستخدم صلب السرعات العالية وصلب النيكل كروم فى سرعات قطع متوسطة أما اللقم الكربيدية ( الفدية ) فهى أشد صلابة منهما لذلك تستخدم فى سرعات القطع العالية .

2- نوع الخامة المطلوب تشغيلها ( الشغلة ) :

نوع خامة الشغلة تحدد مقدار سرعة القطع فمثلاً سرعة القطع للصلب الناشف أقل من سرعة القطع للصلب الطرى لأن كلما زادت صلابة خامة الشغلة كلما قلت سرعة القطع والعكس , كلما قلت صلابة خامة الشغلة كلما زادت سرعة القطع .

3- مقدار التغذية :

يقصد بالتغذية هنا التغذية العرضية ( عمق القطع ) وكذلك التغذية الطولية , فكلما زادت التغذية زاد تغلغل الحد القاطع لأداة القطع داخل معدن الشغلة مما يزيد مقاومة المعدة لأداة القطع , ولهذا فإن عملية التخشين تكون تغذيتها كبيرة وبالتالى يتطلب ذلك سرعة قطع أقل . أما عملية التنعيم تكون تغذيتها صغيرة وبالتالى تكون سرعة القطع أكبر من سرعة القطع للتخشين .

سرعة التغذية

هى تحريك الألة القاطعة أو الجزء المقطوع فيه فى أتجاه يساعد على توليد السطوح المشغلة وتقدر سرعة التغذية ( بالمم / دقيقة ) أو ( بالمم فى الدوراة الواحدة ) أو ( بالمم فى المشوار ) فى ماكينات القطع الترددى فمثلاً :

1- عند الخرط تعرف التغذية بأنها المسافة العرضية الموازية لمحور الشغلة التى تتحركها العدة القاطعة أو مقدار انتقال الحد القاطع للقلم بطول محور الشغلة أثناء دوران قطعة التشغيل دورة واحدة .

2- عند القشط تعرف التغذية بأنها المسافة التى يتحركها القلم بعد كل مشوار قطع ورجوع من الصينية .

3- عند الثقب تعرف التغذية بأنها المسافة التى تتحركها البنطة داخل معدن الشغلة بعد كل لفة منها .

سرعة القطع الاقتصادية

ليس من الممكن أن تعمل ألة قطع بأية سرعة قطع نختارها لأن السرعات العالية جداً تسبب تبليط العدة القاطعة بسرعة لذا يتحتم خلعها من الماكينة قبل أنتهاء عمر العدة القاطعة وأعادة سنها ثم تركيبها من جديد وضبطها فى الوضع الصحيح وهذا ضياع للوقت والمال واذا كانت سرعة القطع منخفضة جداً طال وقت التشغيل أكثر من اللازم وهذا أيضاً يكلف وقتاً ومالاً . وسرعة القطع الصحيحة أى السرعة الأقتصادية هى السرعة التى يمكن عندها إزالة أكبر كمية ممكنة من الرايش بأقل تكاليف ممكنة وهناك عوامل كثيرة تؤثر فى الأختيار :

1- نوع المادة ( صلدة , هشة أو لينة ) .
2- العدة القاطعة ( من اللقم الكربيدية أو الصلب سريع القطع ) .
3- مساحة مقطع الرايش ( اذا كان كبيراً تقل السرعة أو اذا كان مقطعها صغيراً ) .
4- طريقة ربط الشغلة .
5- مواد التبريد والتزيت ( وهى تخفض الحرارة فيمكن زيادة سرعة القطع ) . 
6- متانة الماكينة ( اذا كلما كانت متينة كلما أمكن زيادة سرعة القطع وأمكن الحصول على سطوح مشغلة تشغيلاً جيداً ) .

اذا كانت سرعة القطع عالية : 

المميزات : قصر زمن الانجاز , نقص تكلفة الانتاج .
العيوب : تتلأداة القطع بسرعة والحاجة إلى سنها .

اذا كانت سرعة القطع منخفضة :

المميزات : زيادة زمن صمود العدة .
العيوب : أطالة زمن الانجاز لقطعة التشغيل .

اختيار سرعة القطع المناسبة لمعدن الشغلة وقلم القطع

يجب ان نضع فى اعتبارنا عند اختيار سرعة القطع المناسبة نوع معدن الشغلة وكذلك نوع العدة القاطعة اذ انه عند استخدام أقلام من صلب الهواء تكون السرعات المناسبة للمعادن المختلفة تبعاً لما هو مدون بالجدول الأتى للعمليات المختلفة من خراطة عادية إلى عمل قلاووظ الى خرط داخلى , أما عند استخدام أقلام من الكربيدات القاسية فتزداد هذه السرعات عما هو بالجدول من مرتين الى ثلاث مرات 

نوع التشغيل سرعه القطع بالمتر / دقيقة 
الزهر الصلب النحاس الاصفر والبرونز الالومنيوم 
الخراطة العادية 15-30 15-40 30-90 150-450 
قطع اللولب 6-12 5-10 10-30 10-30 
الخراطة الداخلية 15-30 15-30 20-40 60-200 

ارجو ان اكون افدتكم 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم



eng.hamada adel قال:


> حتى يفصل أجزاء صغيرة من الرايش بواسطة تأثيره الاسفينى


ما هو التأثير الاسفيني؟

السؤال الثاني هو أنك ذكرت في العوامل التي يجب اعتبارها في اختيار سرعة القطع


eng.hamada adel قال:


> 4- طريقة ربط الشغلة .


فما تأثير ربط الشغلة على اختيار سرعة القطع؟ أو ماذا تقصد بهذه النقطة؟


----------



## abo_slaim (22 مايو 2011)

جزيت خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

